# Changes made in Elements not being retained in LR



## pipnat51 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everyone can you help me ? When I send any photos from LR 5 to PSE 11 for further editing and then save and close the file before returning to LR the changes aren't applied to the image even though it asks me if I want to keep the changes that have been made. I have tried both jpeg and TIFF files and still no luck. It worked just fine until recently so do you think that I have inadvertently changed something, somewhere in one of the applications?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 27, 2013)

If you look on the hard drive pipnat, can you find the edited files in the original location?  And do they have the same names as the original?  When you save in Elements, you're not changing the filename or file type, are you?


----------



## pipnat51 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Victoria for the reply. It seems that the trouble started when I upgraded LR5 to LR5.2. I have been into Lightroom's settings for the external editor and altered them and it all seems okay again now!


----------

